# Schwinn 1964 Twinn tandem white



## schwinnbikebobb (Nov 7, 2020)

I went back and forth on this one.  It has some interesting things such as the only year for a white Twinn,  only year for idler being in the rear, new frame style for 64.   Condition was good and was complete so decided to go ahead and do it.   An interesting bike.   I've taken many pics of this but just can't get it to show up the way I want.  After some of the pics I moved the brake lever to the left side of the bars which I believe is correct.  Now to find some room!


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Nov 7, 2020)

Great tandem! I know not everyone likes tandem, I think they’re great.

What is the rear idler?


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Nov 7, 2020)

Idler is what the chain goes over between the front and rear sprockets.  In 64 only it is by the rear sprocket. Then they moved it to behind the front sprocket after 64.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 7, 2020)

That is almost unbelievable! I think the only other white tandem I've seen was a 1959 T&C. Beautiful piece Bob.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 7, 2020)

Really sharp tandem, that white is outstanding well done.


----------



## OptimusJay (Nov 7, 2020)

Nice one Bob.  I've not seen a white tandem before, that i can remember.  Is the black head badge original?  Super sharp!  And i know what you mean about the difficulty getting the white to look in pics the way you see it in the flesh. 
Jay


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 7, 2020)

Is that the only white twinn or tandem? There was a discussion recently about the rarity of white schwinn bikes, they must have known they wouldn't photograph well.


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Nov 7, 2020)

Schwinnbikebobb, thanks for the info. I always thought it was just called a tensioner.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 7, 2020)

Sweet bike, I'd never seen a wwhite one either, very nice, clean lookin , like it ...


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Nov 9, 2020)

Hey Jay

I believe the badge is original.   Everything else was.  Not Chicago marked.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Dec 7, 2020)

Correction on my info. The idler being in back was also on the 63's.   1963's being called the Bicycle Built For Two.  Wonder how long Schwinn brainstormed to come up with that name!!  lol


----------



## jimsbeercans (Dec 13, 2020)

neat ride. I've had more than my fair share of tandems. never even knew the made a white one..White walls makes it "pop" even more.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 13, 2020)

That is the coolest Schwinn tandem ever


----------



## REDAIR13 (Jan 6, 2022)

Here is another white one. Found it yesterday


----------

